# Renaissance Composer recently discovered



## Antonio Ruiz (Jan 17, 2018)

New!!
Dear friends,

from Fidelio Musica we would like to present the world's first publication of Misa de requiem (requiem mass) by the Spanish composer Antonio Gallego (c.1530).

Antonio Gallego was a Spanish Renaissance composer whose existence has been totally unknown up to the present day. His Pro-Defunctis Mass has recently been discovered by the Spanish musicologist and ancient music researcher Virginia Florentín in a hidden manuscript of Valladolid's Cathedral (Spain).

No choir in the world has sung this Mass up to the present date.
This publication also contains a preliminary study with a complete explanation about the work, archive of Valladolid Cathedral, manuscript volume 5 page 59v. 
1. Requiem Mass by Antonio Gallego (c.1530) Recently discovered (SATB) (Also contains preliminary study) Available in digital edition PDF files Price: 1 euro per copy*
Other Fidelio Publications:
2. Requiem Mass by Pedro de Escobar (ca. 1465 - post 1535)
(ATTB) original. (Also contains preliminary study)
Available in digital edition PDF files Price: 1 euro per copy*

3. Requiem Mass by Pedro de Escobar (ca. 1465 - post 1535)
(SATB) version (Also contains preliminary study)
Available in digital edition PDF files Price: 1 euro per copy*

Pedro Escobar composed this Requiem for the funeral of Isabel the Catholic and it was later performed at the funerals of Ferdinand the Catholic and Cardinal Cisneros.
It is the first Mass of polyphonic Requiem composed in the Iberian Peninsula and whose manuscript is housed by the Cathedral of Tarazona.
Pedro de Escobar from Portugal was one of the most important composers of the Iberian Peninsula in the generation of Josquin Desprez. His work includes the composition of several Masses, a collection of motets and hymns, carols and a number of particularly the Requiem Mass as a whole recorded only once and never published until now. The importance of the Requiem for 4 male voices is that of Pablo Escobar is the oldest known of any composer of the Iberian Peninsula and one of the first in Europe. The work includes the complete works, a biography of the author and the corresponding notes to the edition.

To order copies send us an email and we will indicate method of payment.
* We only send copies according to the approximate number of members of the choir.you might need.

[email protected]

With best wishes.
Antonio Ruiz Asumendi (Director of Fidelio)


----------

